# I going in...



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm dropping a chunk of change on a P229-TT-DAK W/Tritium FO NS...

A big step for me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go for it and don't look back. After you get and start shooting it you'll be a happy camper. That's one fine pistol. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Were gonna' need some pictures!!!!!


----------



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

Pictures... I can do pictures... But i have a couple questions. 

What type of ammo should I run through it... brand and type recommendations.

What type of cleaner, cleaning kit, oil should I get?


----------



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

*Photos*

Here are a couple shots of the new baby...


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent quality handgun. You have chosen welll.


----------



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

No one wants to tell me what cleaners and oils to buy? =]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

TrenyPick said:


> No one wants to tell me what cleaners and oils to buy? =]


I use Hoppe's or CLP. There are many types and all work pretty well, but nothing is better than the smell of Hoppe's #9! :mrgreen:

Is it a 9mm or did I miss something?


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful!! Very nice choice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man that's nice. Charlie's got it right Hoppes or CLP will clean and lube. Any ammo you want or can get will go through that puppy. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Man that's just cool!!

I wish I had enough experience under my belt to make a decision in Sig trigger types.. The DAK setup looks very interesting.


----------



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

Than ks for the advice on Hoppes... just wanted to be sure... 

BTW it's a .40 for a lil more pop.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Range Report?? with pics so we can see the nice groupings it capable of.


----------

